# What Systems do you work with?



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

I work with Napco, DSC, and Ademco on security. In access I use Continental Access and in Fire we use Notifier, Fire-Lite, and the new GE Fireworkx panels. What do you guys use?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

bduerler said:


> I work with Napco, DSC, and Ademco on security. In access I use Continental Access and in Fire we use Notifier, Fire-Lite, and the new GE Fireworkx panels. What do you guys use?


 
My rememberance of Continental panels was an eight reader panel using SoftwareHouse software. I remember having to ground pins 1 and 64 on the EEPROMs to completely wipe the panels then about a 5 hour download per panel. JEEEZ!


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> My rememberance of Continental panels was an eight reader panel using SoftwareHouse software. I remember having to ground pins 1 and 64 on the EEPROMs to completely wipe the panels then about a 5 hour download per panel. JEEEZ!


I am new to some of this... But what the hell where you flashing to an eprom chip that takes 5 hrs?


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> My rememberance of Continental panels was an eight reader panel using SoftwareHouse software. I remember having to ground pins 1 and 64 on the EEPROMs to completely wipe the panels then about a 5 hour download per panel. JEEEZ!


software we use is access 2000. my longest panel download that i can recall was like maybe 5 minutes. it also was an 8 reader panel for a hospital with over 50000 badges on the program. we have 16 panels out there right now and are about to add 8 more


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Deli-vision, Hobart scales, Digi-scales, Encore EMS, Danfoss EMS, Comptrol EMS likely some other EMS systems. Price scanner systems, time clock systems, master clock systems, voice, data, PA, video, card access, security, fire alarm and I am sure others.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> Deli-vision, Hobart scales, Digi-scales, Encore EMS, Danfoss EMS, Comptrol EMS likely some other EMS systems. Price scanner systems, time clock systems, master clock systems, voice, data, PA, video, card access, security, fire alarm and I am sure others.



Ever worked with Novar EMS?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> I am new to some of this... But what the hell where you flashing to an eprom chip that takes 5 hrs?


They were using SoftwareHouse software communicating via phone modem in 98. Probably about 9,600 baud.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> They were using SoftwareHouse software communicating via phone modem in 98. Probably about 9,600 baud.


ahhh, thanks. that makes perfect sense now. I was going to say i can flash an eprom chip in seconds now...

Ohhh the days of 2800 and 9600. then 56k came out... I still remember my first dsl line. I was the coolest kid ever


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

Alcatel, yup.


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

Siemens/Cerebus for fire alarm and Simplex/Grinnell for fire alarm/access control systems. We've worked with Novar EMS systems at Wal-Mart.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

idontknow said:


> Siemens/Cerebus for fire alarm and Simplex/Grinnell for fire alarm/access control systems. We've worked with Novar EMS systems at Wal-Mart.


Never did fire while at Siemens, I did Sipass access control but only at Siemens facilities. Anyone do CCTV beyond 7-11 stop and rob four camera systems? I have done several PTZ's over fiber optics and some megapixels. Looking at HDTV cameras now.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

speco has some pretty nice camaras. i like their intensifier series


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

mikeh32 said:


> Ohhh the days of 2800 and 9600. then 56k came out... I still remember my first dsl line. I was the coolest kid ever


Dude, try 300 baud. That was slow. You could read the text on the bbs.

14.4kbps came out in 93? It blew people away.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Probably dating my self but here goes Notifier MD 12 & 24 , also some old Notifier ANP ,& 4812 , Spectronics, Simplex 4208 Old 120 volt Simplex Old Simplex 48 volt AC zone coded ,Pyrotronics System #3 There was 1 old IBM fire alarm system that was identical to the old Simplex single zone 120 VAC systems.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Firelite Fire Panels, NAPCO & DSC burglar alarm panels.. 

Some existing Silent Knight.. soon to be changed.. :thumbup:

IEI keypads, magnetic locks, bed shakers, and exit door panic buttons


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

bduerler said:


> What do you guys use?


What ever works and will get the job done.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> What ever works and will get the job done.


Only you would be the one to say that cliched line:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

bduerler said:


> Only you would be the one to say that cliched line:laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Hivoltage98 (Dec 17, 2010)

We have been doing Keri access with the old tiger controllers and the new nxt ip series..some nice features on the nxt system but too many glitches on the software side.. We also use panasonic ip cameras quick, easy, and also integrate into the Keri access system. The housing authority don't like Keri anymore though because they pissed them off. They'll probably go with software house. 
For fire alarm systems my favorite is EST or siemens. The fire finder systems are pretty solid. But I definitely love the EST 3. So many features, most people dont know it has them.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Hivoltage98 said:


> We have been doing Keri access with the old tiger controllers and the new nxt ip series..some nice features on the nxt system but too many glitches on the software side.. We also use panasonic ip cameras quick, easy, and also integrate into the Keri access system. The housing authority don't like Keri anymore though because they pissed them off. They'll probably go with software house.
> For fire alarm systems my favorite is EST or siemens. The fire finder systems are pretty solid. But I definitely love the EST 3. So many features, most people dont know it has them.


I hate siemens but ESL/EST panels are solid. shame they are no longer made


----------



## Hivoltage98 (Dec 17, 2010)

For siemens It depends on the technician we get for support and startup. We have some great techs in our area so it makes up for their shortcomings. Most of the panels we deal with are addressable and are audio systems.


----------



## PatriotSystems (Mar 4, 2011)

Bump this one to the top.

I work with Bosch, Lenel, Pelco, Speco, Verint, March. S2, I3, Sony, Panasonic, Axis, Aiphhone, Viking

To name a few


----------



## JDM (Mar 30, 2011)

For alarm and Burg I work with Napco, DMP, Ademco, Pacom and I guess anything else they leave in a box for me to install :laughing: For Access I use Identicard, Pacom, and Gardall. Cameras and the like Pelco, DM, 3x Logic all sorts :thumbsup:


----------



## MAK (Sep 1, 2008)

For intrusion DSC, Ademco, Bosch/Radionics.
For access DSX, Schlage SMS, S2, (whatever else they give me).
For CCTV Panasonic, American Dynamics, Axis, Speco, ONSSI, Pelco, etc...


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

@ Jlarson, you are rignt


----------

